# Zikaden-Alarm!



## Elmar Elfers (3. Juni 2021)

Die sehen ja schon cool aus. Und auf die Frage: Nein, aber Heuschrecken zum Beispiel geröstet könnte ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## ralle (3. Juni 2021)

Als Angelköder ev. verwendbar ?  So 4-5 auf den Haken und ab ins Wasser !


----------



## Elmar Elfers (3. Juni 2021)

Ich glaube, da reicht schon eine. Sind ganz schöne Brummer.


----------



## Floma (4. Juni 2021)

Das wirklich interessante ist übrigens der Prim-Zyklus (es gibt nicht nur die 17-jährigen, sondern auch 13-jährige). Die Viecher sind leichte Beute und mit dem Prim-Zyklus entgehen Sie den meisten zyklisch auftretenden Feinden. Mehr hilft auch nicht unbedingt mehr. Bei einem 30-jährigen Zyklus bist du quasi schon vorm Frühstück tot (deshalb ist die Uhrzeit mit 60 Minuten/Sekunden übrigens auch so praktisch). 13 und parallel dazu noch 17 ist aber ganz groß, kaum Treffer mit zyklisch auftretenden Feinden und die Überschneidung der beiden Zyklen findet äußerst selten statt.


----------



## ollidi (4. Juni 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> aber Heuschrecken zum Beispiel geröstet könnte ich mir vorstellen.


Wollte ich mal auf einem Street-Food-Festival bei uns probieren. Aber 1,00€ das Stück, was die dafür haben wollten? Da war ich dann doch zu geizig.


----------



## Minimax (4. Juni 2021)

Herrje, und ich dachte das ist wieder so ein Ultraleichtkunstköder-Promoartikel


----------



## Elmar Elfers (4. Juni 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Wollte ich mal auf einem Street-Food-Festival bei uns probieren. Aber 1,00€ das Stück, was die dafür haben wollten? Da war ich dann doch zu geizig.


Bei meinem Appetit hätte ich mindestens 20 Euro investieren müssen


----------



## ollidi (4. Juni 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Bei meinem Appetit hätte ich mindestens 20 Euro investieren müssen


Und das wäre noch nicht mal ein Vorspeisensnack gewesen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Juni 2021)

Das muss man wirklich mal live gehört haben. Ich habe das einmal bei meinen beruflichen Aufenthalten in Chigaco erlebt. Hammer!! Das hilft auch kein geschlossenes Fenster. Die ganze Stadt vibriert vor allem Nachts unter Millionen (Milliarden?) Zikaden. Und wie schon von anderen gesagt ist vor allem die evolutionäre Entwicklung sehr interessant: https://www.deutschlandfunknova.de/...Leben einiger,17 Jahre - also nach Primzahlen.


----------



## NaabMäx (6. Juni 2021)

Floma schrieb:


> Das wirklich interessante ist übrigens der Prim-Zyklus (es gibt nicht nur die 17-jährigen, sondern auch 13-jährige). Die Viecher sind leichte Beute und mit dem Prim-Zyklus entgehen Sie den meisten zyklisch auftretenden Feinden. Mehr hilft auch nicht unbedingt mehr. Bei einem 30-jährigen Zyklus bist du quasi schon vorm Frühstück tot (deshalb ist die Uhrzeit mit 60 Minuten/Sekunden übrigens auch so praktisch). 13 und parallel dazu noch 17 ist aber ganz groß, kaum Treffer mit zyklisch auftretenden Feinden und die Überschneidung der beiden Zyklen findet äußerst selten statt.


Hi Floma, 
Welche zyklischen Fressfeinde gibt es bei uns?
Für Zikaden kämen hier als Feinde eher Vögel, Eichhörnchen, Marder und Nager, Fledermäuse in Frage. 
Mäusejahre gibt es, aber die anderen Arten - zyklisch? Selbst Mäusejahre haben keinen festen Intervall soweit ich weis.  
Die sog. Zyklen richten sich oft auch nach der Witterung und somit nach dem Nahrungsangebot und nicht unbedingt nach festen Zeitinterfallen. wenn ich richtig ableite.
Weist du welchem Fressfein die antizyklisch aus dem Weg gehen sollen und wie das zusammenhängen soll?  Kann ja sein.


----------



## NaabMäx (6. Juni 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Bei meinem Appetit hätte ich mindestens 20 Euro investieren müssen


Elmar, wennst eine erwischt, hängst die mal wie einen Grashüpfer an die feine Posenmontage und lässt abtreiben.


----------



## Floma (7. Juni 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hi Floma,
> Welche zyklischen Fressfeinde gibt es bei uns?
> Für Zikaden kämen hier als Feinde eher Vögel, Eichhörnchen, Marder und Nager, Fledermäuse in Frage.
> Mäusejahre gibt es, aber die anderen Arten - zyklisch? Selbst Mäusejahre haben keinen festen Intervall soweit ich weis.
> ...


Ich kenne das nicht aus der Biologie, sondern aus der Zahlentheorie. An dieser Geschichte kommt man da nicht vorbei. Ich vermute, niemand, der sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt, würde so ein Tier in der freien Wildbahn erkennen aber jeder würde wie aus der Pistole geschossen "13 und 17" rufen. #metoo

Ich habe gerade zwei Ideen gelesen: Das sind eine ausgestorbene Wespe und ein Pilz:


			Wayback Machine
		

Dort auch interessant, dass man aus dem Grundproblem einen Simulator bauen kann, der als Prim-Generator fungiert.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (7. Juni 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Elmar, wennst eine erwischt, hängst die mal wie einen Grashüpfer an die feine Posenmontage und lässt abtreiben.


Sehr fängig, ich weiß. Für den kommenden Österreichtrip habe ich auch wieder ein paar Grashüpferimittionen für die Fusselpeitsche in der Box


----------

